# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Nero 7 uninstall problem



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

On a new install of Windows 7 (64-bit) I tried to install Nero 7 Ultra.

It stopped me towards the end of the install and prompted me to search for a solution or close the program. I have tried both.

I think the problem is incompatibility with this OS.

That's not a big deal because I still have my XP drive and it works fine there, but now I can't get it to fully uninstall because it stops the process much the same way as when I try to install.

I don't think it's doing anything by being there, but I would like to keep the computer as clutter-free as I can, and I don't want to run registry programs as your sticky notes imply that they are wild cards and do not always lead to favorable results.

Any way to get this off my PC?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Nero 7 uninstall problem*

Hello silvergoat,

Please do this:

Nero - Support - Nero 7 - Tools & Utilities


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Nero 7 uninstall problem*



Go The Power said:


> Hello silvergoat,
> 
> Please do this:
> 
> Nero - Support - Nero 7 - Tools & Utilities


Awesome- Thank You!

PS- I own an Aussie made car


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Nero 7 uninstall problem*

No worries hope it works.

What car do you have?


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Nero 7 uninstall problem*

In your country it's called a Holden Monaro- It was shipped over here and re-badged as a Pontiac GTO, which is no longer here.

I will run the removal tool and post if it worked-


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Nero 7 uninstall problem*

Ran the tool, but it did not work-

Since Nero Home could not be run, it closed out with the same error messages as the original install and uninstall did.

Close or Find solution online.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Nero 7 uninstall problem*

Try uninstalling with Revo Uninstaller:

Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Nero 7 uninstall problem*

Using Revo- It queued up the Nero uninstaller, which seems to have stalled-

I clicked on normal uninstall, not forced uninstall in Revo to start the process.

How long should I wait to see if the progress bar moves?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Nero 7 uninstall problem*

Wait about 10min. If it doesnt do anything it probably wont work.


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Nero 7 uninstall problem*

It's been about that long- EDIT- no additional progress

How do I shut down the process? Do I restart and try again?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Nero 7 uninstall problem*

Open up the task manager *Ctrl* + *ALT* + *Del* under the tab applications does it come up as not responding?

Yes close it then re run it, this time click on force uninstall.


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Nero 7 uninstall problem*

Did not come up as not responding- closed it out, but there were 2 uninstallers running.

Nero and Revo- both were NOT not responding, but they both didn't do anything.

Both are closed down and the computer is still running without problem. Should I restart, or just re-run and force the uninstall?

Also, what should I do if and when the Nero uninstaller opens? Should I allow the Nero uninstaller to run, or do I ignore it and hope that the Revo uninstaller continues on its own?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Nero 7 uninstall problem*

Allow the Nero uninstaller to run as well as that is part of the process of REVO running.

Just re run REVO, no need to restart.


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Nero 7 uninstall problem*

Okay

Ran Revo Forced Uninstaller

I then allowed the Nero uninstaller to run

The Nero uninstaller errored out and said that another uninstaller was running- I cancelled and quit the Nero uninstaller.

The Revo had asked me to select a folder/file path. I was not able to select a folder, but a wave editor dll was left in a folder at the bottom. I selected that file.

I continued with the uninstall to where the remnant registry entries are.

There are a ton of them- Do I select all and continue?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Nero 7 uninstall problem*

No dont select them. 

Download and run the Nero general clean up tool:

Nero - Tools & Utilities


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Nero 7 uninstall problem*

I didn't select any of the boxes and clicked next-
confirmed choice
new screen came up with a list of .dll files
ignored it and ran tool, while leaving it open

tool stopped working just as before- error message and stop or find solution box popped up.

first selected stop
the same prompt came up and selected search for solution

box closed for the nero tool- do not know if it worked.

Revo still open on .dll selection screen, how should I proceed?
Edit: the .dll screen is the last one (it seems) since the buttons at the bottom are finish or cancel.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Nero 7 uninstall problem*

Did you download the tool I posted in the last post?

it is called *Norton General CleanTool* extract it from the zip file. You should now see *NeroCleanTool5.0.0.18* right click on it and go *...Run as administrator*


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Nero 7 uninstall problem*

Yes, I used the correct tool-

Ran as admin (which I will have to ask later why that option is there and what is different from an account with admin privileges).

This time it continued a little differently. There were no options selected on the second screen where I was to select the item to uninstall (it was blank where before there was an item present- I presume that something was uninstalled during the running of this under admin, but before this screen) I chose to continue, not having selected anything.

The program then closed down again under the same circumstances as before.

Question 1- Should I "finish" the Revo uninstall process (with no .dll selected) before attempting again, or leave it to run in the background until further instruction?

Question 2- Since the uninstall (using the new tool as admin) did not show any programs to be uninstalled before failing, is it safe to assume that Nero is uninstalled?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Nero 7 uninstall problem*

If running the tool as admin came up and said the the uninstall was successful then you should be good to go.


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Nero 7 uninstall problem*

The program is not in the start menu anymore, but Revo still reads it in the installed programs section and it can still pull up the uninstaller with no success.

Image is attached-

That is the screen under regular uninstall, not forced.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Nero 7 uninstall problem*

The left over reg files should be fine. I have never used REVO to delete the reg files so I don't know how well it does.

I personally dont recommend using tools that remove left of reg files encase something gets deleted that shouldn't.


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Nero 7 uninstall problem*

Sounds good- I probably shouldn't touch the registry files and .dll anyways.

I installed Nero on the XP virtual machine I created after I had the problems installing and uninstalling in W7. The files may still tie into the virtual machine somehow--- not really sure since I'm not familiar with what a virtual machine actually does within a system or how it works.

Thanks for all your help- it's 5 am over here, and just about time for bed


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

No worries glad to have helped.


----------

